# Brachypelma verdezi Info



## Tofuman (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone know anything about this species? I've been thinking about getting one, but I'm having a hard time trying to find info on them.


----------



## Formerphobe (Mar 6, 2011)

I haven't had mine very long, but am keeping it like my other Brachys.  No problems yet.  Seems a bit more skittish than any of my others (emelia, smithi, boehmei, vagans), but eats well and had a good molt recently.


----------



## KoriTamashii (Mar 6, 2011)

Mine's about 1", and it likes to burrow. Keep it like any other Brachy once it's bigger, and you'll do fine.


----------



## JOHN 3:16 (Mar 6, 2011)

I raised two females from one-forth inch (1/4").  I purchased them in 2000. They are easy to care for. Their growth rate is medium. They grew to 1-1/2" in the first year. I keep my Ts at 78-82 degrees Fah., and feed them regularly. Once they reached two inches, I placed them in their permanent enclosued, and keep the substrate bacically dry. Every other month I overflow the watering dish to moisten half of the substrate. They are now 6-1/2". They are docile and have never kicked urticating hair, nor displayed a threat pose. A very nice Brachy indeed. They also become nice and thick. *B. verdezi  * spiderlings have recently popped up on the market. I have not seen them since 2004. I highly recommend this specie. You may view them on my website at mikebasictarantula.com


----------



## Tofuman (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'm actually picking up some slings next weekend.


----------



## sja69 (Aug 6, 2011)

I have 5 tarantulas, all juveniles. A G. Pulchra, G. Pulchripes, C. Cyaneopubescens, B. Albopilosum, and B. Verdezi.
The B. Verdezi is about 3 inches and is the only one I would not handle. It both kicks hairs and shows threat displays
and will attack anything that moves (I would hate to be my long-handled tweezers!). If I put my fingers anywhere
near it I will get bitten for sure. I am certainly not looking forward to rehousing it when the time comes. I thought 
that this animal would be fairly docile but I was wrong. It would appear that this species is generally docile but for
some reason this individual thinks it's a P. Mirinus. I'm hoping it will mellow when it reaches adulthood.


----------



## JayMadison (Aug 6, 2011)

First time I've heard about it, is a new T to the hobby?


----------



## Formerphobe (Aug 6, 2011)

JayMadison said:


> First time I've heard about it, is a new T to the hobby?


Previously known as Brachypelma pallidum.  Aaand, previously known as Aphonopelma pallidum...  Common name: Mexican Rose Grey.  
They're not big and flashy, but are extremely attractive.  I adore mine!  She comes closer than all of my other tarantulas to having a 'personality'.


----------



## sja69 (Sep 9, 2011)

I've just been watching Cocoa for the last 5 minutes and it's definately crazy.
It's been trying to devour it's water dish - literally wrestling with it and trying to dig it's fangs in.
The dish is only a plastic milk bottle lid, but surely by now it must realise that it's not food.
I'm definately keeping my fingers well away!


----------



## metallica (Sep 9, 2011)

keep an eye on this website, it is about tarantula ( especially Brachypelma) in the wild.
B. verdezi is not on yet... but it can't be long!

www.mantid.nl

cheers

Eddy


----------



## Merfolk (Sep 9, 2011)

The one thing I know is that the guy this spider is named after (French author Jean-Michel Verdez) is a total metalhead 
*horns!* and a very cool guy : )


----------

